# 720 ac lines



## Dch720 (Mar 1, 2011)

i have a 82 datsun 720 with the z22 motor. I just got it and i am tryin to get it road ready. I need to find ac lines one is blew out, Can anyone please help?


----------



## Ben1 (Nov 12, 2010)

You can try a dealership, though odds are slim they'll have it. You'll likely either need to find a junkyard car (try copartfinder.com) to buy it from, or something else off the shelf that will work in it's place. If all else fails there are companies that will make hoses to your specifications. Google custom ac hoses.


----------

